# Koyudo brushes



## MissHolland (May 29, 2013)

Hi there, i was wondering if there are people on Specktra who own Koyudo brushes? I did 2 orders. Cant wait til they are mine! The brushes i bought are Fu-Pa01, Fu-PA02, Fu-PA14 and the H008. They are so cute!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hi there, i was wondering if there are people on Specktra who own Koyudo brushes? I did 2 orders. Cant wait til they are mine! The brushes i bought are Fu-Pa01, Fu-PA02, Fu-PA14 and the H008. They are so cute!


  	I'm interested in them, but first I want to try some Hakuhodo. I would love to see some pics and your thoughts on them


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 13, 2013)

Today i received my brushes  Here are a few pictures of them. I need to use them a little longer for a good revieuw. But my first thought about the two brushes is very good. They are soft en de quality is good.




  	Koyudo fu-pa02 and Koyudo fu-pa14


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey!
  	I've just seen this thread.
  	I also have the fupa 14.
  	It's a peach of a brush,  of course!


  	If you want to try the top of the top, do buy the red squirrel brush- it will change your life.

  	Piccasso does a similar one.
  	http://piccassobrush.com/en/20-102.html

  	But you can see the Koyudo is of a superior workmanship and less expensive.
  	http://cooljapannow.jp/detail.html?KEY=NEOKUD-210

  	Pinkdollface, I'm thinking the red squirrel would be divine with the Dior petal blush...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	If you're not familiar with it, the blog  sweetmakeuptemptations (http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/) has the best photos and reviews and analysis of the Koyudo brushes that I know of.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 22, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Hey!
> I've just seen this thread.
> I also have the fupa 14.
> It's a peach of a brush,  of course!
> ...


  	I'm not comfortable buying squirrel brushes. Horse and goat are fine with me, but those animals have been kept as farm animals for so long by humans and squirrels just belong in the wild in my eyes.

  	I love the sweetmakeuptemptations blog! She indeed has amazing photos and reviews.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm not comfortable buying squirrel brushes. Horse and goat are fine with me, but those animals have been kept as farm animals for so long by humans and squirrels just belong in the wild in my eyes.
> 
> I love the sweetmakeuptemptations blog! She indeed has amazing photos and reviews.


  	I completely understand your reticence with squirrel brushes.
  	Did you know Wayne Goss is bringing out a cruelty-free line of brushes?

  	I'm glad you like the smt blog. It's a fabulous guide to Japanese brushes and how to obtain them.
  	MissHolland, how are you using the Fupa 14?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 22, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> I completely understand your reticence with squirrel brushes.
> Did you know Wayne Goss is bringing out a cruelty-free line of brushes?
> 
> I'm glad you like the smt blog. It's a fabulous guide to Japanese brushes and how to obtain them.
> MissHolland, how are you using the Fupa 14?


  	Ow yes I do know about Wayne Goss' makeup brushes and I'm really looking forward to them!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 22, 2013)

Me, too!
  	But until they arrive on the market, do consider Koyudo's CO11 s a lovely crease brush.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 22, 2013)

Sylvia, i love Sonia her blog! I use the Fu-Pa14 for blending en blush. Its soooooooooooooo soft. Dont know yet where to use the Fu-Pa02 for.. Dont like it for foundation. To big and it drinks your foundation! I Always use 1 or sometimes 2 pumps and now i need to use 4 pumps! Waaay too much. Which Koyudo brushes do you have?

  	I dont know if i going to buy a squirrel brush again. Every time i use the Fu-Pa14 i see a cut squirrel for me aaahhhhh. So i need to think about it


----------



## jewelnabq (Jul 15, 2014)

You are right on target. After reading the Sweettemptations blogs I thought the Koyudo brushes were cruelty free. Being they are from Japan, I should have known better. I ordered some brushes from Koyodo including the BP036 and BP032, and the fu-pa07-p. Imagine my dismay and horror when I received a call from the Fed EX center in Alaska saying that my package was being returned to the shipper in Japan because the brushes contained Siberian Weasel, an endangered species and was illegal to ship to the USA. I am seriously rethinking my future brush purchases and plan on doing more investigation into whom I buy from. Wayne Goss brushes are great and have ordered a few but his are also made in Japan. Japan apparently does not recognize "cruelty free" practices so I am suspect.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jewelnabq* 



You are right on target. After reading the Sweettemptations blogs I thought the Koyudo brushes were cruelty free. Being they are from Japan, I should have known better. I ordered some brushes from Koyodo including the BP036 and BP032, and the fu-pa07-p. Imagine my dismay and horror when I received a call from the Fed EX center in Alaska saying that my package was being returned to the shipper in Japan because the brushes contained Siberian Weasel, an endangered species and was illegal to ship to the USA. I am seriously rethinking my future brush purchases and plan on doing more investigation into whom I buy from. Wayne Goss brushes are great and have ordered a few but his are also made in Japan. Japan apparently does not recognize "cruelty free" practices so I am suspect.



   You've genuinely horrified me. Adios to Japanese brush buying.


----------



## jewelnabq (Jul 16, 2014)

I am with you. I also posted the information to Sonia on the SweetTemptations blog. I am curious to see how she reacts. Apparently some of these Koyudo brushes, and I am betting some of the other Japanese brushes as well, are using endangered animals to manufacture these brushes.  I am wondering if she realizes her collection does indeed include items considered illegal to bring in the USA and include endangered species. Now I understand why these brushes are made to order.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 19, 2014)

Where did you post this? I couldn't find it.


----------



## jewelnabq (Jul 19, 2014)

Sonia wrote me back after I posted it. She said she would not post it and deleted the comment. I will quote part of her email to me.
  "Hello Julia,
  I got your comment and I wanted to reply to you and tell you why I won't approve it.
Obviously there is always a risk but I understood by talking to them that Japan has the same sources (whatever the company) but I am not supposed to know that, so that is why I am not supposed to say because some things are contractual and then I will be in trouble if I talk on their behalf.
  What I understood from any company there, is that they are cruelty free brushes as the animals are not killed for their hair, they are either shaved or they come from exterminations or other natural deaths.
  Depending on the countries, they don't know how this hair has been collected (and there are real hair hunters, so they have regulations to discourage them),  hence all is flagged endangered species, and all companies depending on how they got the hair sometimes are also enduring those regulations and fall in the same basket."

  THis is just a portion of the email. Then I responded with another one. I am trying to be as polite as possible and we are emailing each other back and forth on this.


----------



## Odelia (Jul 23, 2014)

I am guessing it must have been specifically the BP036 Eyeshadow Brush which got flagged for return since it's the only one you listed that is made from Kolinsky hair (also known as Siberian Weasel).    I did a bit of reading and saw this about art brushes (Source Link):   _"Kolinsky is a particular strain of mink that lived at one time in the Kola Peninsula in the western part of Russia and was the source for the finest red sable brushes. Today, there are no kolinskys left in the area. This animal is virtually extinct and is, therefore, a protected species in Russia. The name "kolinsky," however, is currently used to denote the hair acquired from the Asian mink, Mustela siberica, that lives in Siberia, northern China, and Korea. Hairs from the tail of this animal were highly prized and set the world standard for length (up to 2 ½ inches), spring, and point. The finest varieties, the longest and the thickest hairs, come from the coldest climates and, because Siberia is farthest north, the best kolinsky comes from the Soviet Union.  The longest and strongest hair is taken from the male winter coat of the kolinsky. The Soviets have severely restricted trade of the animal, and at this time the German brush manufacturer daVinci (who produces brushes under the names Realité and Cosmos), is the only one who claims still to be trading with them and using this hair. It is the only manufacturer that I have found that will volunteer information about its finest brushes, such as whether it is using male winter coat hair and how much is being used. Other manufacturers, such as Grumbacher, claim still to be using old stock that they accumulated before the restrictions. Manufacturers that have exhausted their stock are now using the Chinese and Korean kolinsky.  The color of Siberian kolinsky hair is brown with a distinctive yellowish-red tint. The Chinese variety tends to be slightly darker with less red. Tiny dark spots running the length of the hair are not unusual. The term "red sable" comes from the reddish tint this hair naturally possesses. Because this hair often sells for several thousands of dollars per pound, it is not uncommon to find hair that has been cosmetically treated to look like the Siberian variety. Crudely treated hairs can often be recognized by an unnatural bright orange tint." _  Also want to add that the IUCN (the people who maintain the endangered species Red List.) have the Siberian Weasel species listed as "Least Concern" in view of its wide distribution, presumed large population, and because it is unlikely to be declining at nearly the rate required to qualify for listing in a threatened category. (Source)  It was really interesting reading and very informative.  So, I guess things still remain clouded in concern with Kolinksy hair use and/or how it's acquired and distributed/regulated. I think I can better understand now what [email protected] was trying to say in her email reply back to you, [@]jewelnabq[/@] :nods:


----------



## jewelnabq (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes, you are correct it was the BP brushes that did not make it through US customs. They are indeed considered the Siberian Weasel which according to the customs office, on the endangered species list. I received a letter from the US customs office saying they sent the package back. In essence it is illegal to import anything listed on the endangered list in the USA. I wish I had known this before.  This was disheartening to say the least. What I would like is that this information is out there and that people will need to take action based on their own conscience. I was not sure if these brushes were cruelty free, and everything I heard has been vague. But considering Japan's record on obeying international law when it comes to bans and animals, like say whaling for example, I guess it should not have surprised me.


----------



## Ece Kaplan (Jul 30, 2014)

hi first of all sorry for my english. I am considering to purchase some bp brushes ( bp39 and bp16) snd I will use my friends adress and the adress is in usa. I wonder if the restriction valid for all pb brushes ? or just the kolinksy ones


----------



## Ece Kaplan (Jul 30, 2014)

hi first of all sorry for my english. I am considering to purchase some bp brushes ( bp39 and bp16) snd I will use my friends adress and the adress is in usa. I wonder if the restriction valid for all pb brushes ? or just the kolinksy ones


----------



## jewelnabq (Jul 30, 2014)

It is the Kolinsky brushes only. I also recommend shipping through EMS or Airmail. It was Fed Ex who will check and inspect from what I am hearing from the company.


----------



## ecek (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks )))


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 15, 2014)

jewelnabq said:


> Sonia wrote me back after I posted it. She said she would not post it and deleted the comment. I will quote part of her email to me.
> "Hello Julia,
> I got your comment and I wanted to reply to you and tell you why I won't approve it.
> Obviously there is always a risk but I understood by talking to them that Japan has the same sources (whatever the company) but I am not supposed to know that, so that is why I am not supposed to say because some things are contractual and then I will be in trouble if I talk on their behalf.
> ...


  Whew.
  I have Kolinsky brushes as well as other brushes (see my list).
  What can I say, except that I'm going synthetic.
  That's easy to say, given my collection.

  Even so, once I know the situation, obviously I refuse to support it.


----------



## jewelnabq (Aug 16, 2014)

Sylvia60, I am in the same boat as you. I love the brushes I did collect until now. I am with you. There are many decent and soft brushes out there. I still love the Wayne Goss brushes and own several of them. He claims to be "cruelty free", but I wonder since his brushes are made in Japan. It sounds like the brush artisans may actually be able to claim they are cruelty free if they only purchase the hair and not actually collect them. I am just guessing here. I would like to research his claims further before I purchase more. Not that I need any more.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 22, 2014)

We're on the same page, jewelnabq.
  On the one hand, there's the sheer pleasure and quality these brushes represent and on the other is contributing to suffering.
  I have more brushes than I'll use in one lifetime and so I can resolve not to buy more natural hair, but rather go for synthetic when brush madness seizes me.
  It's like taupe eye shadow madness. How many taupe eye shadows can I possibly use and why do I buy more of them?


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 27, 2015)

To anyone who's been thinking on get some koyudo brushes its time to do it as koyudo will increase their prices starting on march 2nd, last week i made an order for the fupa14 and today i made another one for the fupa02 pink handle, the fupa02 will rise its prize like 10 dls and the fupa14 will increase 30 dls  i was going to wait a few more months but due to this price increase had to get them


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 4, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> To anyone who's been thinking on get some koyudo brushes its time to do it as koyudo will increase their prices starting on march 2nd, last week i made an order for the fupa14 and today i made another one for the fupa02 pink handle, the fupa02 will rise its prize like 10 dls and the fupa14 will increase 30 dls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I ended up putting my order before the 2nd because of the price increases, so that was good because some price jumps were big!
I also had a quick question about shipping... as the brushes are made to order and some take weeks or months to be shipped, will brushes that are already in stock and bought in the same order be shipped separately ahead of ones that have a longer wait time? Just kind of curious to know if can expect items in a couple months or if they will sporadically show up.


----------



## karlaedith (Mar 5, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I ended up putting my order before the 2nd because of the price increases, so that was good because some price jumps were big!  I also had a quick question about shipping... as the brushes are made to order and some take weeks or months to be shipped, will brushes that are already in stock and bought in the same order be shipped separately ahead of ones that have a longer wait time? Just kind of curious to know if can expect items in a couple months or if they will sporadically show up.


No, they will ship all together, so if one of the brushes that you ordered says that it takes 1 to 2 months to ship thats's going to be the waiting time for your entire order, but sometimes it  depends where you live, for example on february 17th i ordered the fupa14 black which says it takes 2-4 weeks to ship, got shipped on the 25 and got it on the 28, i live in the US


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 5, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> No, they will ship all together, so if one of the brushes that you ordered says that it takes 1 to 2 months to ship thats's going to be the waiting time for your entire order, but sometimes it depends where you live, for example on february 17th i ordered the fupa14 black which says it takes 2-4 weeks to ship, got shipped on the 25 and got it on the 28, i live in the US


Ok cool, that's really good to know. Thanks for answering!


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 7, 2015)

My first three orders from Koyudo that came in a little while ago which I thought I'd share from when I first pictured them awhile back.
  Still waiting on orders 3 and 4 which are being shipped as we speak!
  Can you say love!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  These are all pre-wash.



  left-to-right:
  Kabukis -white mushroom, LE flat top kabuki
  Fu-pa tankoho (ebay), fupa-07, fu-pa14, fupa-14 ena, bp013,bp016, bp018, bp022, bp020, c011
  canadian squirrel blush brush


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 7, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> My first three orders from Koyudo that came in a little while ago which I thought I'd share from when I first pictured them awhile back.
> Still waiting on orders 3 and 4 which are being shipped as we speak!
> Can you say love!
> 
> ...


That Canadian Squirrel blush brush is so beautiful. I was just admiring it the other day and kicking myself for not ordering it before the price got jacked up.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 7, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> My first three orders from Koyudo that came in a little while ago which I thought I'd share from when I first pictured them awhile back. Still waiting on orders 3 and 4 which are being shipped as we speak! Can you say love!     These are all pre-wash.
> 
> left-to-right: Kabukis -white mushroom, LE flat top kabuki Fu-pa tankoho (ebay), fupa-07, fu-pa14, fupa-14 ena, bp013,bp016, bp018, bp022, bp020, c011 canadian squirrel blush brush


  Gorgeous collection! I have 11 headed my way soon, 10 are complete and the 11th is still being made. I cannot wait!


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 10, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> That Canadian Squirrel blush brush is so beautiful. I was just admiring it the other day and kicking myself for not ordering it before the price got jacked up.
> 
> It is a very gorgeous brush. It came smaller than I expected and for that reason I was a bit underwhelmed. But I have now used it and realized that this brush has the perfect density and resistance. It becomes much more functional than my less dense gray squirrel blush brushes (i.e. the bp018). Actually, it seems like the price is still the same on cdjapan. On the Koyudo website its much MUCH higher
> .
> ...


  Ooo I know you're soooo anxious! What brushes did you order if you don't mind me asking!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 10, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Ooo I know you're soooo anxious! What brushes did you order if you don't mind me asking!


  I totally am! I ordered:  Fu-pa02 BP033  H005  H013  BP014   BP016   BP025  C011P   White Kinoko F005 Powder & Blush Brush (because it's so cute) Cactus Shaped Multi Tasker Brush (also because it's so cute)


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 10, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> It is a very gorgeous brush. It came smaller than I expected and for that reason I was a bit underwhelmed. But I have now used it and realized that this brush has the perfect density and resistance. It becomes much more functional than my less dense gray squirrel blush brushes (i.e. the bp018). Actually, it seems like the price is still the same on cdjapan. On the Koyudo website its much MUCH higher
> .
> Ooo I know you're soooo anxious! What brushes did you order if you don't mind me asking!


Oh, interesting! Actually, I see you are right about the price. It is something I will have to save for anyway so I cannot purchase right now but I'll keep my eye on it. That's great that you are finding it has great performance!


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 11, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Cactus Shaped Multi Tasker Brush (also because it's so cute)


  I would love to hear your thoughts and/or see pictures of your kabukis' when they arrive. I was considering the wood grained version of the H005 aha.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 11, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Oh, interesting! Actually, I see you are right about the price. It is something I will have to save for anyway so I cannot purchase right now but I'll keep my eye on it. That's great that you are finding it has great performance!


  No doubt. Good quality brushes are always an investment. I have some chikuhodos I wish to order one day but I need to save and pace myself. Oh and I don't know if you own this or not but the LE red squirrel brushes are back in stock. That may be worth checking out at least. I'm still thinking about it. Lol.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 12, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> No doubt. Good quality brushes are always an investment. I have some chikuhodos I wish to order one day but I need to save and pace myself. Oh and I don't know if you own this or not but the LE red squirrel brushes are back in stock. That may be worth checking out at least. I'm still thinking about it. Lol.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll have a look again to see what catches my eye. Incidentally, I ordered the H007 kabuki which is the one with the wooden handle so whenever it arrives I can post a pic unless Jay reviews hers first. Who knows where the orders are sitting at the moment. Two out of three brushes I ordered are ready to go.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 14, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'll have a look again to see what catches my eye. Incidentally, I ordered the H007 kabuki which is the one with the wooden handle so whenever it arrives I can post a pic unless Jay reviews hers first. Who knows where the orders are sitting at the moment. Two out of three brushes I ordered are ready to go.


  No problem! Also, please do! I'd love to see/hear different opinions.. so your first impressions would be helpful to me. ^^


----------



## Odelia (Apr 24, 2015)

20% sale is on for select brushes (quite a few good ones!).  I couldn't resist.  I grabbed a big BP006 :eyelove:  I am on the hunt for a good powder/setting brush.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 24, 2015)

Odelia said:


> 20% sale is on for select brushes (quite a few good ones!).  I couldn't resist.  I grabbed a big BP006 :eyelove:  I am on the hunt for a good powder/setting brush.


  You're going to LOVE the bp006! I'm almost thinking about buying a bu of it. That and the fu-pa13p. Decisions decisions! I kinda wanna try that multi wood grained saikoho brush that just released too.. Even though it's not on sale aha.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 24, 2015)

My brushes came this week but I haven't really had time to put them to use. For now, here are pics of the H007 mushroom brush made of gray squirrel and baby goat hair. It is so soft and a huge improvement over the last kabuki I had. I am pretty pumped to put this into action.


----------



## karlaedith (Apr 24, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> My brushes came this week but I haven't really had time to put them to use. For now, here are pics of the H007 mushroom brush made of gray squirrel and baby goat hair. It is so soft and a huge improvement over the last kabuki I had. I am pretty pumped to put this into action.


Its so cute


----------



## karlaedith (Apr 24, 2015)

quote name="Odelia" url="/t/183879/koyudo-brushes/30#post_2948794"]20% sale is on for select brushes (quite a few good ones!).  I couldn't resist.  I grabbed a big BP006 :eyelove:  I am on the hunt for a good powder/setting brush.[/quote]Yes, the offer applies on really good ones like the fupa14 black, btw did anyone noticed the prices of the chikuhodo brushes? They are now on cdjapan and the prices are much better than beautylish or Visageusa


----------



## Odelia (Apr 25, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> My brushes came this week but I haven't really had time to put them to use. For now, here are pics of the H007 mushroom brush made of gray squirrel and baby goat hair. It is so soft and a huge improvement over the last kabuki I had. I am pretty pumped to put this into action.


  The wood grain is so pretty!  I have the H005 which is the pink version (I think it's only different by colour) and I love it so much.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 25, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yes, the offer applies on really good ones like the fupa14 black, btw did anyone noticed the prices of the chikuhodo brushes? They are now on cdjapan and the prices are much better than beautylish or Visageusa


  The Chikuhodo brushes there are soooo much better priced. Looking forward to the T-1 now.


----------



## Odelia (Apr 25, 2015)

Chuchie said:


> Odelia said:
> 
> 
> > 20% sale is on for select brushes (quite a few good ones!).  I couldn't resist.  I grabbed a big BP006 :eyelove:  I am on the hunt for a good powder/setting brush.
> ...


  Yay!  I am really excited about getting the BP006!  I am prepared for a big mama brush :haha:   I have the fupa13p  and I read the comments about it being on the smaller side but I was still  a little taken back when I received it!  I struggled a bit at the beginning with what to use it for.  As for that new brush...I want it so bad!!!  It looks so nice.  I remember when they showed it in a random pic with other brushes on cdjapan's instagram.  I was drooling ever since. :eyelove:


----------



## Odelia (Apr 25, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yes, the offer applies on really good ones like the fupa14 black, btw did anyone noticed the prices of the chikuhodo brushes? They are now on cdjapan and the prices are much better than beautylish or Visageusa


  Yes the prices are really good and they are making me want to rush and buy either a T1, Z1 or maybe a Z9 or a Makie before anything changes!  Just in case! :haha:  It's so tough to decide :'(  I didn't expect a Koyudo sale!  I'll definitely be getting a Chikuhodo next though.


----------



## Chuchie (Apr 25, 2015)

[@]DMcG9[/@] that brush is gorgeous! I reaaalllyyy want it now! My koyudo brush lemmings are increasing!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow the wooden handles look so pretttyyyyy - remind me of vintage shu uemuras


----------



## Chuchie (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey ladies!

  It's been awhile since I've posted but I want to reach out and see if anyone here is interested!

  So in June Koyudo released in a rare set of brushes made up of interesting natural hairs.
  Because the hairs are rare, the price is of course a bit high (133,000 yen or roughly $1000 USD) Yikes, I know.
  But because of the amazing reviews on IG, I'm really considering adding (more of) them to my collection.
  (I must admit, I have found a way to purchase an individual brush (the large powder) and I LOVE it.) Because it's getting harder and harder to find people to split this set with, I wanted to open it up to the community here.

  Is anyone willing to split this set with me? 
  I don't want to bog the thread with the details, but please PM me, and I could let you know how this works.
  (Personally, I'm interested in the M face powder or the S face cheek brushes)



  (L face powder, M face powder, S face cheek, L eyeshadow, M eyeshadow, S eyeshadow)


----------

